# Promise Ring



## AshleyEileen (Jan 10, 2009)

My boyfriend wants to get me a promise ring (we don't have the money for engagement yet) for our two year anniversary/Valentine's day. 

I was just looking at Jared's site and was very displeased. Every ring that I looked at came in a standard size of 6.75 and any other size up to an 8.5 cost $9.99 more. I need at least a size 9.5 or 10. I didn't know my ring size was so hard to find.

Any ideas?
Thoughts?
Suggestions?


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 10, 2009)

First off, be aware that store bought rings vs jeweler rings can fluctuate in size, or so I've noted. Get your finger professionally sized if you can before you buy. 

Okay now try these sites:

http://superiorweddingrings.com/

http://www1.macys.com/index.ognc

http://www.buy.com/

It's not very hard actually to find a size 9.5-10 women's ring. Just poke around google a bit with a search for size 10 promise rings.

I hope that helped. 

[note that one of the links is Macy's. Yep, you could get a nice ring there in your size on a budget]

http://www.heavenlytreasures.com/index.html


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 11, 2009)

Ashley, what sort of thing are you looking for? My engagement ring is an aquamarine from Tiffany's and it was only $300.0, but I'm not sure what kind of stones/setting/budget you are looking for. 

More details please!!!! 

EDIT: OK..I think this would be a really nice promise ring, and it's not too expensive, and goes up to a size 10. When you do get your engagement and wedding rings, it's simple enough that you could easily match the others to it. But in my mind I like the symbolism of the two hearts that are close, but not connected...it sort of really works as a promise ring, I think.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 11, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> EDIT: OK..I think this would be a really nice promise ring, and it's not too expensive, and goes up to a size 10. When you do get your engagement and wedding rings, it's simple enough that you could easily match the others to it. But in my mind I like the symbolism of the two hearts that are close, but not connected...it sort of really works as a promise ring, I think.



I love that one!

We were looking for something with a small diamond. I'd really like a quarter carat set in white gold.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 11, 2009)

JC Penney has a whole selection of promise rings with small diamonds at really affordable prices! Some of them are really really nice!


Man, I love shopping missions 

This one is my fave


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww, you posted the same link twice.


----------



## Emma (Jan 11, 2009)

I find the concept of a promise ring quite strange. We don't really have them here. I can't really get my head around what they're for?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Both men and women can give promise rings. In some cases, promise rings are precursors to engagement rings. While the latter symbolize a promise to marry, promise rings can stand for many other kinds of vows (remaining faithful, remaining a virgin, keeping a secret, abstain from a vice, etc.).

Promise rings date back to the 16th century. Traditionally, the ring is called a "friendship ring" when there is no promise to marry and a "promise ring" when there is a promise to marry. Illustrations show that friendship rings were given as early as 1576 AD. In those days, when a man could not afford to get married, he would often buy a promise ring as a placeholder until such time he would be able to effectuate a marriage. During the 20th century, in some instances women would offer men's promise rings to their man because, at the time, he was unable to commission to be wed. Tradition generally holds that these rings were given by younger couples because it was normal for the young couple not to have a wealth position that would allow for marriage and children. Nowadays anyone can give a promise ring, regardless of wealth or social status.

The origin of promise rings is thought to be sixteenth century England, where uncut diamond crystals were set into rings and exchanged by lovers. The wearers of these "scribbling rings" would use the points of the diamonds to etch (or scribble) romantic writings to each other in glass, mirrors or windows.

Promise rings aren't very common, but are useful for young couples that plan to marry, but have many years to wait (i.e., if they're finishing school). I think it's a lovely sentiment, which gives a couple the romance of an engagement without all the pressure.


----------



## goodthings (Jan 12, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> My boyfriend wants to get me a promise ring (we don't have the money for engagement yet) for our two year anniversary/Valentine's day.
> 
> I was just looking at Jared's site and was very displeased. Every ring that I looked at came in a standard size of 6.75 and any other size up to an 8.5 cost $9.99 more. I need at least a size 9.5 or 10. I didn't know my ring size was so hard to find.
> 
> ...



maybe try ice.com. When you sign up for it I think you get a 20% discount and I think they have a variety of sizes. Not sure about the quality, but might be worth a try and congrats on the promise///


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 12, 2009)

goodthings said:


> maybe try ice.com. When you sign up for it I think you get a 20% discount and I think they have a variety of sizes. Not sure about the quality, but might be worth a try and congrats on the promise///



Thanks!
=D


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 12, 2009)

Awww, that's so cute. Congrats:]


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know what exactly you are looking for in a promise ring, but when my boyfriend bought me mine, he went here

I got this one and it has both our birthstones, both our names and a diamond chip. The sizes go all the way up to 12 and they seem really good quality. I wear mine every day. Used to wear it on the left hand, then when I got engaged, switched it over to the right. It has stood up to many gloving and de-gloving sessions for work, repeated hand washings, and many "oops I hit the wall with my hand :doh:" accidents. Plus, whenever I look down at it, I know it was personalized JUST for me, and probably no one else has one exactly like mine. (if they did that would be odd...)

Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2009)

Ugh- I hear you on the sizing thing- My husband got my engagement ring in a size six... sometimes that is all a jewler will carry... then I had to have it sized up to an 11... Sometimes if you purchase a care plan for your ring, it will cover the resizing. This can save you a lot of money. Thank goodness Stan got a care plan, each size was an extra $15 dollars!


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG, I have to have this ring!!!




goofy girl said:


> Ashley, what sort of thing are you looking for? My engagement ring is an aquamarine from Tiffany's and it was only $300.0, but I'm not sure what kind of stones/setting/budget you are looking for.
> 
> More details please!!!!
> 
> EDIT: OK..I think this would be a really nice promise ring, and it's not too expensive, and goes up to a size 10. When you do get your engagement and wedding rings, it's simple enough that you could easily match the others to it. But in my mind I like the symbolism of the two hearts that are close, but not connected...it sort of really works as a promise ring, I think.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2009)

I second what Asshley said. 
So cute!
Some 10's are tight on my freakin man hands though


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent choice, Goofy! Paloma Picasso is one of my very favorite jewelry designers. Her stuff is, for the most part, minimalist and modern and gorgeous.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 16, 2009)

All I want is a quarter carat princess cut in white gold.


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats..
I dont know your price range but there is this...(if the links dont work sorry but should be able to copy and paste)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04421857000P?vName=Jewelry&cName=Rings&sName=Diamond

or

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_044JW661000P?mv=rr


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 16, 2009)

I remember promise rings..........a boyfriend gave me one in high school. Back then......the early 70s, those considered too young to become engaged but who still wanted to commit to each other would become "promised" to become engaged. Then college came and we went out separate ways....in fact, I think I still have said promise ring (VERY small diamond with a gold setting) somewhere in my jewelry box!

I think it is a nice idea...........however, if you two are adults and want to stay together....why not just use it as an engagement ring? Those 1/4 diamonds look like engagement rings to me! ;-)
Hugs, Kara


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 16, 2009)

onetrulyshy said:


> Congrats..
> I dont know your price range but there is this...(if the links dont work sorry but should be able to copy and paste)
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04421857000P?vName=Jewelry&cName=Rings&sName=Diamond
> ...



I LOVE YOU!
:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:
I love the second one and I'm thinking the 1/5 carat would be perfect and it's in our price range. I could get the 8.5 and have it sized up.




Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I remember promise rings..........a boyfriend gave me one in high school. Back then......the early 70s, those considered too young to become engaged but who still wanted to commit to each other would become "promised" to become engaged. Then college came and we went out separate ways....in fact, I think I still have said promise ring (VERY small diamond with a gold setting) somewhere in my jewelry box!
> 
> I think it is a nice idea...........however, if you two are adults and want to stay together....why not just use it as an engagement ring? Those 1/4 diamonds look like engagement rings to me! ;-)
> Hugs, Kara



We are adults and we're staying together, but we're also taking this one step at a time. We don't want to get married for some time. It's just not time for engagement yet.


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL Glad I could help and can I please see when you get it?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeppers, plz post pics once you get your promise ring!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 18, 2009)

Of course I will!
=D


----------



## supersonicsuper (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I was looking at MSN to day and they had a link for rings under $500.00. The rings look really pretty and they had a lot of white gold solitaires for a fair price...
Here is a link for one ring - 
http://www.myjewelrybox.com/?section=item&itemID=2457&tn=MS0001&mr:referralID=d01748ac-e7f7-11dd-a8aa-000423bb4e95

They have tons of really nice stuff... Here is another fun sight with antique rings with cubic zirconia stones... Nice stuff. I have one and the gold is super heavy. www.e14k.com Great customer services.

Good luck with the ring hunt!


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 26, 2009)

I think there are a lot of gems that are much prettier than diamonds. Onyx, tanzanite, sapphire and ruby gems are just so gorgeous. I decided that I would rather have a nice solitaire ring with one of those gems than a diamond. Am I the only one with the same opinion? 

With that being said, good luck on your search! I hope you find exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 27, 2009)

princess cuts are my fave. so classy. :happy: i can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jan 27, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> My boyfriend wants to get me a promise ring (we don't have the money for engagement yet) for our two year anniversary/Valentine's day.
> 
> I was just looking at Jared's site and was very displeased. Every ring that I looked at came in a standard size of 6.75 and any other size up to an 8.5 cost $9.99 more. I need at least a size 9.5 or 10. I didn't know my ring size was so hard to find.
> 
> ...



---Congratulations! And, I found everything I wanted on Ebay.


----------

